# Brunei Beauties



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Had a heater (Eheim Jager which surprised me) malfunction today and cook my mother's two fish. Absolutely gutted as they were not only expensive but incredibly beautiful and full of character. 



















I only checked on them a few hours before and it just seems like such a terrible way to go.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

So sorry. This sounds like the worst thing ever.


----------



## polukoff (Nov 23, 2011)

Do you have breeding stock in Australia? We only have a handful of people with real quality wild stock in USA.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Yeah I don't think macrostoma are as rare as they used to be. Our main wholesaler imports them from time to time (that's where mine are from) and a lady in QLD imports some very nice pairs (will probably be what I will replace them with). 

The water was so hot it felt like bath water. Poor Caesar and Cleo.


----------

